
Tesla just updated its mission statement - laktak
http://www.sciencealert.com/tesla-just-updated-its-mission-statement
======
brudgers
Original article: [http://futurism.com/tesla-changes-one-word-in-its-mission-
st...](http://futurism.com/tesla-changes-one-word-in-its-mission-statement-
and-it-already-says-a-lot/)

